# "Almond Joy's got nuts; Mounds don't"



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Which do you prefer?

I'm an Almond Joy fan myself...


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Sorry Chiliboy, Mounds rules because of the smooth dark chocolate that gleefully encloses a tender coconut core. Its flavor stimulates my taste buds into sheer ecstasy!

Oh yes, the chocolate used in almond joy is rather grainy and low class. 

[ June 21, 2001: Message edited by: kokopuffs ]


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Neither, I'm more of a nougat kinda gal.......


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

OMG! I think I should have posted this on the "ashamed to admit it" thread. I eat Almond Joys by the pound. I get into these weird binges. In grade school it was squirrel nut zippers. In high school, it was Mars bars, charleston chews and hersheys with almonds. Then in college, it was almond joy. When I get started, the word variety does not exist in my vocabulary. It'll be Almond Joy until I can't eat any more (ounce I did 4 pounds over three days and I had to walk 12 ice covered blocks to the drug store for them).

My cooking school teacher was abhorred to find that I had ten almond joy bars in my jacket pocket. She was even more abhorred when I got my classmates to eat them. But it was her fault. During the previous class, she had some one make sultanes which reminded me of Almond Joy and then got me on the binge. And those sultanes were dark chocolate, too, Chiliboy.

I did get sick once in a while from the massive amounts of candy. One time in when I was still in high school, I had to sit doubled over on the park bench because I ate three rows of callard and bowser english toffees in less than one hour.

I haven't done this in a while but all this talk has got me craving something sweet. Now that I'm an adult, I have added nougat to my list of favorites. It's a good thing I learned how to make it because nougat is expensive. It's expensive to make, too, but I save myself the embarassment of buying out the store when I get into the cravings.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

When I was a kid I was a Mounds addict. Now,don't tell my dentist, there is nothing quite like a frozen Snickers!


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I'm not a snickers fan, but frozen M&M's.....yummmy. Also frozen black and white cookies Rock! 

Monpetitchoux,
Any chance you'll head over to the recipe forum and share the nougat with us? _pretty, pretty please?_


[ June 21, 2001: Message edited by: Svadhisthana ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I sort of knew you were from NYC. Black and White cookies. I think I have a recipe hidden in my computer. Would you like it?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Black and white cookies????Oreos????

hmmm almond joy cus of the nuts, your absolutely right dark choc and almonds would be the best combo....
I love honey comb...there are English candies that are phenominal....
ummm chocolate covered raspberries (dark of course) 
and recently jellies (no not the nasty ones but the ones that sing in your mouth MANGO< RASPBERRY<CASSIS)
***FYI coconut ice cream with hot ganauche and almonds!!!!!YES now that is the ultimate.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I love snickers bars
cc


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I don't much care for Oreos, and my Dh will only eat the "double stuff" variety. Never tried them frozen though. I think I'll just stick to the classic black and white frozen. On a hot day, it's perfection. 


Kimmie,
I'm always up for new recipes. I have a few for "authentic" NYC black and whites, but who knows just how authentic they are.......


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I'd vote for almond-mounds! Although nothing compares to genuine Swiss chocolate. A friend brought me back ONE PIECE from Laussane once. How unfair is that?


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Actually, one of my biggest pet peeves with both is that they have a bad combination. There should be one WITH nuts and WITH dark chocolate!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I have no clue what a black and white is....newspaper, skunk, oreo, taxi, police


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Sorry, folks, you're all wrong. It's Mounds all of the way. It's as black and white as that!
     

[ June 22, 2001: Message edited by: kokopuffs ]


----------



## mofo1 (Oct 15, 2000)

Haven't had one in a long time, but when I was kid, I loved frozen Ding-Dongs. (Insert joke here.)


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

OneSockChef and Svad, click right here for Black & Whites

Too funny, shroomgirl, hee-hee!

njoy



[ June 22, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

What could beat home made chocolate fudge? Other than that I love Mounds and Almond Joy equally.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Here OneSockChef!

OLD-FASHIONED CHOCOLATE CAKE
Makes one 8-inch layer cake

1 1/2 cups (3 sticks) unsalted butter, plus more for pans
2 2/3 cups sugar
1 tablespoon pure vanilla extract
4 cups cake flour, plus more for pans
1 tablespoon baking powder
1 1/3 cup milk
11 large egg whites
Pinch of salt
Chocolate Frosting (recipe follows) 

1. Heat the oven to 350°. Butter and flour two 8-by-3-inch cake pans. In the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, on medium speed, cream together the butter, sugar, and vanilla until light and fluffy, about 3 minutes. 

2. Sift together the flour and baking powder. On low speed, add the dry ingredients, alternating with the milk, starting and ending with flour; scrape down sides twice. 

3. In the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the whisk attachment, whisk the egg whites with pinch of salt on high speed until stiff peaks form, 3 to 5 minutes. Whisk in a large spoonful of the beaten whites into the batter to lighten the mixture. Fold in the lightened batter into the remaining egg whites. Divide the batter equally among the prepared pans. Bake until golden brown and a cake tester inserted into the center comes clean, about 1 hour 5 minutes. Remove the pans to a rack to cool for 5 minutes. Invert cakes onto wire rack to cool completely. 

4. If cakes are not level, use a serrated knife to trim tops off. Carefully slice each cake horizontally into three equal layers, about 3/4 inch thick. (You will have six layers.) To assemble, place one sliced layer on an 8-inch cardboard cake round. Spread with 1/2 cup frosting. Repeat with remaining layers, placing the final layer bottom-side up. Cover cake with remaining frosting. Serve immediately. 

CHOCOLATE FROSTING
Makes 6 cups

24 ounces Nestlé semisweet chocolate morsels
4 cups heavy cream
1 teaspoon light corn syrup 

1. Place the chocolate morsels and cream in a large heavy saucepan. Cook over low heat, stirring constantly with a rubber spatula, until combined and thickened, between 20 and 25 minutes. Increase heat to medium low; cook, stirring, 3 minutes more. Remove pan from heat. 

2. Stir in corn syrup. Transfer frosting to a large metal bowl. Chill until cool enough to spread, about 2 hours, stirring every 15 to 20 minutes. Use immediately. 

 
-------------
CHOCOLATE BUTTER CAKE 

FOR PREPARING THE CAKE PANS:

2 tablespoons butter, at room temperature
Parchment paper or wax paper
2-3 tablespoons granulated sugar

FOR MAKING THE CAKE BATTER:

8 eggs
8 ounces semisweet chocolate
2 1/2 cups (10 1/2 ounces) powdered sugar
14 tablespoons (1 3/4 sticks) butter, at room temperature

Preliminaries: Preheat oven to 325 degrees. You will need 2 9-inch round cake pans at least 1 1/2 inches deep.

To prepare the pans, smear the inside of each with 1/2 tablespoon of butter. Line the bottoms with rounds of parchment paper or wax paper cut to fit, then smear the paper with the remaining butter. Roll granulated sugar around the inside of each pan to coat evenly, then knock out the excess.

1. To make the cake batter, separate the eggs, dropping the yolks into one large bowl and the whites into another bowl.

2. Melt the chocolate in a double boiler or microwave oven, then set aside to cool for a moment.

3. With a wire whisk or electric mixer, beat the egg yolks for several seconds, then add 1 cup of the powdered sugar and continue beating for about 3 minutes, until the mixture is quite thick and pale yellow. Add melted chocolate and whisk until blended. Set aside.

4. Put butter in a large bowl and, with a whisk or electric mixer, beat for a minute or so, until smooth. Add 3/4 cup of the remaining powdered sugar and continue beating until butter mixture is soft and fluffy, about the consistency of mayonnaise. Add the butter to the chocolate mixture and, with a rubber spatula or wooden spoon, stir until completely blended. Set aside.

5. With an electric mixer, beat the egg whites until they are foamy and have about quadrupled in volume. Add remaining 3/4 cup of powdered sugar and continue beating until whites stand in soft peaks that droop distinctly when beater is lifted. Stir half the whites into the chocolate
mixture, then scoop the remaining whites on top and fold them in with a rubber spatula. Divide the batter between the prepared pans; they should be no more than 2/3 full.

6. Bake 30-35 minutes or until a toothpick inserted into each cake comes out with just a few moist crumbs on it, but no raw batter. Turn off the oven and leave the cakes in it for 1 hour. They will sink in the center and crack on top. Remove from oven and slide a knife blade around the edge of the cakes to loosen. Invert each cake onto a large, flat plate. To remove, give a couple of sharp, downward jerks, then lift off the pan and peel off the paper.

Presentation: Serve warm or at room temperature with vanilla ice cream if desired.
Yield: 12 servings


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

There is no almond joy or Mound here. The only coconut candy we have is Bounty. Milk chocolate and no almond.


----------

